# Fayth Nov. 1, 2006 â€“ June 13, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It was not a great day even though it was Friday the 13th, which is a day I normally enjoy. I came home to my beautiful Fayth gone in her cage. She was only 18 months old, she was bouncing and happy this morning, when I said good morning to the Mini-Horde and changed their bowl of water. She had only been sick once with a URI when I got her at 7 weeks old. Stroke, heart attack, bleeding PT? She was at that Dangerous Age I hate so much. 

Fayth was bought to tempt the appetite of a snake that was refusing its frozen food. The girl finally decided she couldnâ€™t do it and grabbed Fayth out and put her in with her OWN pet rats. :doh: 
So Fayth became the â€œLookee my sweet new babyâ€ â€¦for awhile. Then a family situation arose and she decided someone had to take in little Fayth or she was going back to the feeder bin.
**_Shelagh looks in the mirror to see if Sucker is tattooed on her forehead._**

I confirm pick up of 7 week old Baby Fayth but are told that she is sneezing a littleâ€¦do I still want her? As if!!! I pick her up and the wee thing has a severe URIâ€¦ I started her on pediatric friendly abs but upped her to baytril in the first 2 days. I was soo scared I was going to lose her. She cleared up beautifully and had never been sick again in her life. She was a bright, shining, happy spirit, always part of the group, but recently had been seeking me out for extra attention. 

This girl was my Christmas Rattie. 
Not impressed with the hat Lady!









She used to lie in my lap as I stroked her and brux and napâ€¦









Then she met the Bronlings and became a Girlâ€¦hehe

She also became a wannabe PEW









She loved Bear, and became his Mini-me :lol:









Is it Fayth or is it Bear?









Fayth loved the FN...thank you Auntie Jo









I am sure my sweet girl is just hanging around wherever she is, happy and active as always.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, she's gorgeous! 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww what a beautiful girl!! i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww they are all right! she was beautiful! i am so sorry!


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Aww.
I'm so sorry to here that.
She looks the same as my rat Pepper, Who pasted away June 16/08


R.I.P Billy Bob, and Gizmo (R)


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Aww.
I'm so sorry to here that.
She looks the same as my rat Pepper, Who pasted away June 16/08


R.I.P Billy Bob, and Pepper (R)


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

mells-bells said:


> Aww.
> I'm so sorry to here that.
> She looks the same as my rat Pepper, Who pasted away June 16/08
> 
> ...


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm also glad that you gave her a wonderful happy life.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm sooo sorry for the loss of that beautiful rat. i bet she is very happy playing with other ratties over rainbow bridge. =]


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. 2 Years was a good run for the little mite.
Bless her , RIP
Jess x


----------

